# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  Party Pix @ Rickyg's

## didier

thanks ricky & jackie, very nice party

----------


## didier



----------


## didier

we saw marius later at eddy's

----------


## didier



----------


## didier



----------


## didier

we missed seeing phil & amy tonight, I understand that amy did not feel well today, hope you get better soon amy.

----------


## LindaP

Nice photos Diana......and a special thanks to the hosts, RG and JB; awesome and delicious apps by Chef Jacki too!!!
And, Amy, hope you are feeling better, you both were missed

----------


## lloyd

Thank you Jacki and Ricky - a wonderful party!
L and P

----------


## andynap

Happy looking group.

----------


## Reed

Great shin dig last night.  We had a lovely time K&K.

----------


## JEK

Thanks to R & J for a great party. Fun seeing everyone and meeting Jeff's better half :)

----------


## elgreaux

Very lovely party, thanks RG and JB, here's the group shot:

----------


## tim

Great looking group!

----------


## GramChop

JB outdid herself!  The spread was delicious!  Thank you for a most awesome evening, y'all.

----------


## stbartshopper

Looks like a wonderful party!

----------


## amyb

So sorry to have missed this soiree. Jacki and Rick ROCK!!

Looks like a great group gathered and that a grand time was had by all.

----------


## marybeth

Love it!  Great pictures, looks like a very fun time.

----------


## soyabeans

great party and a great place to have the party

----------


## didier

> Very lovely party, thanks RG and JB, here's the group shot:



great photo rosie!

another treat last night was looking at some of the beautiful Photo's that Rickyg had taken, prominently displayed on the walls of the villa.

----------


## SB HONEY

Sorry to have missed what appears to be a good party, everyone looks fabulous.

----------

